

iCloud Logo Uses the Golden Ratio - mikek
http://alanvanroemburg.tumblr.com/post/6550997276/apple-icloud-icon-golden-ratio-alan-van-roemburg

======
TMK
Golden ratio is (1 + sqrt(5) ) / 2 not 1.6 / 1

